# LVH - LiveHire Limited



## System (5 May 2016)

LiveHire operates a cloud-based online human resources (HR) productivity platform. 

The Company provides various cloud-based services to its corporate customers via the Platform, including the 'Talent Community' SaaS subscription service, a market-leading online sourcing and recruitment software service connecting employers with available skilled candidates in real-time. 

The cloud-based Platform operates on both the desktop and mobile applications through the web domain www.livehire.com.

It is anticipated that LVH will list on the ASX during June 2016.


----------



## greggles (30 August 2018)

LiveHire finally kicking some goals after a long seven month share price slide.

Yesterday the company announced that it has won a number of new clients this quarter including Xero, Nissan Australia, Calibre Group and Komatsu Australia and two companies that cannot be named due to confidentiality.

While LVH did not indicate in the announcement how much revenue these new clients were likely to generate for the company, the client acquisitions are a positive for Livehire and a vote of confidence in its services.

In the last two weeks the LVH share price has risen from 40c to 61c and volume has also been increasing. It finished today at 61c, just above resistance at 60c, and just off its high for the day of 62c. It is starting to look very bullish IMO.


----------

